# Bunny needs loving new home



## Tilly-89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey there.. unfortunatly i have had to make the decision to rehome my beautiful bunny, reasons including my landlord got upset with him and hes not gettin the love an attention from others as initially thought.. 
Frankie really is a character, hes beautiful and loving, and loves a cuddle, he has the softest fur behind his ears and he loves having them touched.. hes sometimes a bit lively when hes not getting loves, and when he wants out his cage hes asks quite nicely. 
Hes only 5months old and still has a lovely temperment. Hes had his vaccinations when he was younger.
any other questions please give me a message.. 
Many thanx.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Tilly-89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Portsmouth atm, but can be closer to Watford in Hertfordshire


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

If you could get him to Essex,
We can take him in. 
I ask a donation fee for his upkeep but you will be kept in contact and informed when he is rehomed. 
I do not rehome to any hutch smaller than 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with attached run of 6ft x 4ft, or anything smaller than a 48 inch dog crate with 6ft pen(or anything to the equivalent of these sizes)


----------

